# Tyres when do you change them?



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Tyres when do you change them?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

No point wasting money. When they need it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

When they need to get changed..... IMO...so 3mm

:thumb:

I don't see the point of getting them any sooner...I mean I know I am going to die one day, but I don't have a coffin in the garage waiting on me.... 

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Even in winter have 4mm left on van.But have two brand new continetal vanco tyres comeing and was wondering to swap now or before they get bad


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

When they need it.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

What do you mean by "when they need it" When they reach the legal limit of 1.6mm?

Tend to do mine when they hit around 2mm. I think the evidence is once they have less than 3mm, they no longer shift water efficiently so the tendancy to aquaplane increases. If I could aford to change them at 3mm I think I would.

With winter on the way I'd love to be able to afford a set of winter rims and wheels.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Between 3 and 4 mm personally


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Jusy had my front offside changed today by Etyres.
Called them as i noticed that there was below 1 mm left to the marker block.
Prefer to change now rather than running it right to the limit.

Kev


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

have you ever seen a tyre on the tread wear indicators? they look like slicks!! wouldn't drive my family in a car with tyres on the legal limit, 3mm for me.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Steve valentine said:


> have you ever seen a tyre on the tread wear indicators? they look like slicks!! wouldn't drive my family in a car with tyres on the legal limit, 3mm for me.


But if we changed the law to 3mm, think of all the part worn tyre businesses that would go under!!!! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Steve valentine said:


> have you ever seen a tyre on the tread wear indicators? they look like slicks!! wouldn't drive my family in a car with tyres on the legal limit, 3mm for me.


My front are currently 2mm and going strong


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Take mine to the limit never had a problem. I always think if you drive sensibly there's not a problem.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

hoikey said:


> My front are currently 2mm and going strong


hey mate, if you're happy with them, no worries, I like to see some tread on mine


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

depends on the car for the skyline I change them as soon as they start to loose traction to easily which is usually about the 2.5mm mark but that is handling 400bhp so tend to go on the cautious side if it's the golf usually just above the wear mark


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Take mine to the limit never had a problem. I always think if you drive sensibly there's not a problem.


Hope you don't live to regret it. or is that hope you DO live to regret it.

I seen a very near miss today and it could have been the tyres that saved the guy. Some things can't be planned for and when you need to react you need tyres to grip at their optimum.

A woman driver cut across two lanes because she saw a parking spot. The guy who needed his tyres to stop him had nowhere to go and couldn't have seen or guessed it was coming.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

usually about 2mm for me.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

every other month nearly.. the roads around my area are so pi$$ poor... i've had 5 brand new tyres in the last year


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

2mm for me, I'm too tight to change them before that!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Between 2mm and 2.5mm for me


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

eddiel34 said:


> Hope you don't live to regret it. or is that hope you DO live to regret it.
> 
> I seen a very near miss today and it could have been the tyres that saved the guy. Some things can't be planned for and when you need to react you need tyres to grip at their optimum.
> 
> A woman driver cut across two lanes because she saw a parking spot. The guy who needed his tyres to stop him had nowhere to go and couldn't have seen or guessed it was coming.


That's why I buy expensive tyres.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine were at about 2mm and i aquaplaned and spun 4 times on the motorway, not speeding in a straight line. So iv voted when they need them but that to me is near 2mm if in winter seasons.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

When they're shagged at the legal limit as set down in the construction and use regulations and the Highway Code.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Usually 2-2.5mm limit, the coppers round here are ******s for doing you with 1.59999mm left...


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got two michelin energys 185/65/15 88T with about 3.5mm on if anyone wants to buy them?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Think they got their moneys worth out of these.... :doublesho


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

When they get to the tread wear indicators which are always about 2mm


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

bigmc said:


> When they get to the tread wear indicators which are always about 2mm


AFAIK tread wear indicators are 1.6mm
Can never understand the fuss,tyres are subjected to strict testing
They're tested for all manner of situations,surely If it was necessary to change them at 2.5mm the tyre manufacturers would tell you
But they don't 
I change my tyres when they are at 1.6mm
A few years ago it was 1mm
Just don't buy cheap nasty tyres,invest in good quality which doesn't always mean the dearest branded tyre
Also drive accordingly and you'll be ok


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

andy monty said:


> Think they got their moneys worth out of these.... :doublesho


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

when those bits of metal start to appear - They are the wear indicators aren't they?? :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

3mm and has to be 4 of the same tyres.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ferted said:


> AFAIK tread wear indicators are 1.6mm


No they're usually 2mm.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Think they got their moneys worth out of these.... :doublesho


That is one seriously burnt out that tyre, never have seen a tyre that bad in my life

They certainly got there moneys worth, your right there


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

bigmc said:


> No they're usually 2mm.


 mine are at 1.6 mm


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you measured them? Every car I've had they've been 2mm.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Have you measured them? Every car I've had they've been 2mm.


Well I've measured my tread and that's 2mm and just above the blocks


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Generally around the 2mm area. My last tyres got changed at 3.5 because one had a slither taken out of the middle and I had some spare student loan to spend

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I replace mine when approaching the legal limit.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I replace summer tyres when they are about 3mm and winter tyres when they are about 4mm


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

When they get to around 3mm tread depth :thumb:

You gotta have good boots


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

eddiel34 said:


> Hope you don't live to regret it. or is that hope you DO live to regret it.
> 
> I seen a very near miss today and it could have been the tyres that saved the guy. Some things can't be planned for and when you need to react you need tyres to grip at their optimum.
> 
> A woman driver cut across two lanes because she saw a parking spot. The guy who needed his tyres to stop him had nowhere to go and couldn't have seen or guessed it was coming.


Personally think if it was critical then the law would not be 1.6mm. I drive over 30k miles a year and have never had any worries about the way my tyres respond. If you drive sensibly then they'll do the job. I buy budget tyres as well that give me over a year on the front set and back ones I never need to change as car goes 1st.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Voted in the poll thinking that "when they need it" meant when they reach the 1.6mm legal minimum.

I had four new Dunlop tyres fitted last month. Old ones were around 2mm but I'm doing a lot of motorway driving at the moment and need to be confident that in an emergency stop in rainy conditions I'd be able to do so safely and effectively.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Some time between 1.6mm and 2mm for me. I needed a new rear tyre when my car was serviced last month as it wouldn't last 6 months till the next service. I said they may as well change the other rear tyre as it's at 3mm, but they looked at me like I was mental.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I change them before they need to be done, I wouldnt want the other half driving the car and something happens because there low! at the end of the day its £800 and its only the rubber that holds you to the black top!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I was looking at a chart in the dealership last week and it showed increased stopping distances with worn tyres in wet conditions. A car with 1.6mm of tread left took 60% longer to stop than a tyre with 8mm of tread. Even with 3mm of tread the distance was 30% more.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Once the wear indicators start to surface I plan/budget for the next set.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i would normally say before they need it if replacing before tread depth gets as low as 1.6mm but the current toyo t1r's i'm on are at approx 2/2.5mm and still hanging in there very well in all weathers, i know people who have run them to the limit and have still reported exellent grip levels wet or dry, but i am looking to replace asap


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Usually after I have hit a pothole and buggered up the sidewall - this one "only" had 6mm tread left on it at the time (Michelin Pilot Sport 2 Runflat)..... And the council refused to pay up.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

normally when the mot guy says theyre getting low.
only time ive had a brown trouser moment with regards tyres was on week old ones with about 80 miles on.
never bought kumhos since!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

once sparks are starting to come from the steel belted radials, i start to think about it .Seriously though, usually around 2-3mm i will change mine, but the last 4 tyres ive done have been due to punctures/potholes. . .bad luck with tyres this year.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

One thing to remember is they can go off as well. I seem to remember about 5 years or so. Garage queens beware.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

You'll be amazed at what state some people let their tyres get into, they deserve to have their license revoked for these. Over on WIM there are some photos of what tyres they've removed and the state they've been in. It really doesn't take long to run your hand over the tread and turn the wheels lock to lock and check them.

I always change mine before they hit the wear indicator, I usually try to aim for about 2.5mm.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> :doublesho


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

When i am advised to by the manufacturers wear indicators. Then i buy the cheapest tyre i can find that passes the UK standards as they are usually the hardest wearing meaning they last the longest. I'm not interested in going around corners. I do 60 miles a day between 30 and 50 MPH. I couldn't care less about the handling as long as it is good enough for those speeds.

I care about MPG and longevity. Screw handling. In fact, bad tyres make you slow down as you cannot drive as fast. Therefore making them safer.

That should stir it up nicely.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> I replace summer tyres when they are about 3mm and winter tyres when they are about 4mm


4mm?! Some performance rubber don't have much more than that to start with!

Mine get changed when they're getting very close to 1.6mm. I don't skimp on the rubber - but I do like to get full use from them! :driver:.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bero said:


> 4mm?! Some performance rubber don't have much more than that to start with!
> 
> Mine get changed when they're getting very close to 1.6mm. I don't skimp on the rubber - but I do like to get full use from them! :driver:.


Winter tyres need 4mm minimum, they start with 8mm. When you drive to ski centres during the winter months (as I do) it does make a hugh difference to have winter tyres with plenty of tread.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> When i am advised to by the manufacturers wear indicators. Then i buy the cheapest tyre i can find that passes the UK standards as they are usually the hardest wearing meaning they last the longest. I'm not interested in going around corners. I do 60 miles a day between 30 and 50 MPH. I couldn't care less about the handling as long as it is good enough for those speeds.
> 
> I care about MPG and longevity. Screw handling. In fact, bad tyres make you slow down as you cannot drive as fast. Therefore making them safer.
> 
> That should stir it up nicely.


Sorry but that's rubbish...it's not about the handling or how fast you go around corners, that's what uprated suspension is for! It's about how safe the tyres are for all road conditions.

Budgets are fine on dry hot roads during the summer months but if it rains making the roads damp and greasy budgets can make you lose control of the car at very low speeds. I've had my fair share of budget tyres and will never use them again after my experiences in the wet...even neogiating roundabouts at 10mph can be a challenge! I will always get mid-range tyres as a minimum now, after all they are the only thing keeping the car on the road.

Consider it stirred!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Sorry but that's rubbish...it's not about the handling or how fast you go around corners, that's what uprated suspension is for! It's about how safe the tyres are for all road conditions.
> 
> Budgets are fine on dry hot roads during the summer months but if it rains making the roads damp and greasy budgets can make you lose control of the car at very low speeds. I've had my fair share of budget tyres and will never use them again after my experiences in the wet...even neogiating roundabouts at 10mph can be a challenge! I will always get mid-range tyres as a minimum now, after all they are the only thing keeping the car on the road.
> 
> Consider it stirred!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I've been in a funk all day and that cheered me right up.

If you drive on mud-encrusted fen roads, it doesn't matter what tyre you have, you just have to slow down. I learned this lesson several times over in a mini that handles better than anything else with very good tyres on it. If you are losing control at 10mph on a roundabout, then you are going too fast for the conditions. If you slide at 10mph, you move 6" at 40mph, it's a lot more.

Yes, i was stirring. But the point is valid that the driver should be aware of the limitations of his equipment (and himself) and drive accordingly.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> Winter tyres need 4mm minimum, they start with 8mm. When you drive to ski centres during the winter months (as I do) it does make a hugh difference to have winter tyres with plenty of tread.


I think you mean - in your opinion winter tyre cost v benefit changes around 4mm for your travel purposes.

The real (legal) minimum is of course 1.6mm - there is no 'brick wall' at 4mm where 4.1 is fine but 3.9 is all over the place or for that matter 1.6mm - it's a gradual change. However, I am a winter tyre convert; but they'll get used down to near minimum too.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> If you drive on mud-encrusted fen roads, it doesn't matter what tyre you have, you just have to slow down. I learned this lesson several times over in a mini that handles better than anything else with very good tyres on it. If you are losing control at 10mph on a roundabout, then you are going too fast for the conditions. If you slide at 10mph, you move 6" at 40mph, it's a lot more.
> 
> Yes, i was stirring. But the point is valid that the driver should be aware of the limitations of his equipment (and himself) and drive accordingly.


I was talking about normal use though on clean roads, I've never really driven on muddy roads so can't comment on that. I do agree though you should drive to the conditions and equipment you have.

I quickly learnt where the limits of my budget tyres were but it didn't always help. 10mph is no speed at all, you can't drive much slower than that around a roundabout. I think at the time it was pissing it down and I slowed to a crawl but still lost the rear and started sliding. I managed to steer out of it and missed the car next to me. They were Nankang's as well, AKA ditch finders!! :lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I change mine when they're just above the wear indicator, I always replace in pairs aswell since the front are gone after about 18 months where as the rears tend to last about 3 years.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bero said:


> I think you mean - in your opinion winter tyre cost v benefit changes around 4mm for your travel purposes.
> 
> The real (legal) minimum is of course 1.6mm - there is no 'brick wall' at 4mm where 4.1 is fine but 3.9 is all over the place or for that matter 1.6mm - it's a gradual change. However, I am a winter tyre convert; but they'll get used down to near minimum too.


You are right about my wording but I do change them at about 4mm. I got this advice many years ago from friends in Europe in the snowsports industry where I work. Have a look at this test, it does make interesting reading.

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-article/tread-wear-and-grip-an-adac-test


----------

